
The Maths Problem Making Scottish Kids Cry - MichaelAO
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-maths-problem-making-scottish-kids-cry?utm_source=mbtwitter
======
shaftway
I remember having this exact same problem when I was 17 (in the USA). Phrased
slightly differently, but the main difference was that we weren't given the
formula. We were given the land speed and the water speed. Find the fastest
route. I don't remember anyone crying over it.

